# Puppy Tug Set



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Has anyone heard of this tug set from Leerburg? It seems like a reasonable price for a couple of different tugs. I'm just planning on using it for tug games and putting them on a flirt pole for the new puppy & Chloe..nothing special. I wonder if its quality is good enough for adult teeth too. Any other suggestions would be nice too. 

Leerburg | Puppy Tug Set


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I think Leerburg generally sells products of good quality, but this item looks way overpriced. For the pup, you can just use some rags/towels and for the adult, you can get a good Gappay jute tug for a third of the price.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Go to your local store and buy some fleece fabric. Cut it in strips and make a dozen tugs. For about $6.

Leerburg is crazy overpriced on everything.

Jim has good prices at Hallmark
http://www.hallmarkk9.com/


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Frankly, I know nothing really about certain types of tugs. I just want something that comes in a set so I can put it on a flirt pole.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Leerburg is crazy overpriced on everything.


Yeah I did notice that Leerburg is overpriced. But so far they're the website I could find that has the tug sets for a reasonable price.. I didn't really think that the tug set was so much??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fleece will be fine! Just go to any local store that carries fleece. Buy 3 different colors and braid them together. It's so cheap, who cares if the rip them up


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I was planning on buying this flirt pole which already comes with the fleece tug. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Squishy-Face-Studio-Exercise-Squeaker/dp/B00HFFXEWE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1424454565&sr=8-1&keywords=flirt+pole[/ame]


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are flirt poles out there with velcro on the end that releases the toy when the dog tugs hard enough. Then you can use any toy. I could never find them though.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

The Squichyface one is good. But you can also do the same with a horse lunge whip. I picked one up from my local feed store for about 8 dollars. It's got six feet of springy handle and six feet of limp end with a tie string at the end. It gives me more distance to whip it around for my dog (especially as an adult) and I just braid my chaser ends out of fleece or leather scraps from craft stores or denim or jersey material from thrift stores.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yeah the one on Amazon lets you change the toys on it its the only good one I can find, $30.00 isn't really bad at all.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If you have a feed/farm supply store somewhere by you, buy a horse buggy whip, they are very easy to tie things to and use as a flirt pole. The whip should cost you like $20 and you can basically put anything you want on it.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Bella67 said:


> I was planning on buying this flirt pole which already comes with the fleece tug.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Squishy-Face-...TF8&qid=1424454565&sr=8-1&keywords=flirt+pole


I have this. I love it. However, I don't see how in the world mine is changeable even though it says it is. Maybe mine was made poorly even though it is from the same company. 

I will have to cut off the old tug if I want to attach a new one. Each time I change a tug means I will be losing rope length each time.

I've had it for a year and so far it's held up fine. I don't really let him keep it long enough to do damage to it so it probably will last me many years at least.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Have you seen this? Maybe it'll help???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W0ro22BdKs


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Bella67 said:


> Have you seen this? Maybe it'll help???
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W0ro22BdKs



That would be awesome if mine was made like that, but alas it is not. I got my squishy face from etsy though so maybe that is part of the difference. Or maybe they have just improved their product. I actually hadn't realized the cord is starting to fray some.  EDIT: On further inspection I think the snow just made it look frayed in the picture.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

They probably just improved the product. I wish the cord wasn't a rope though.


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

I found it much easier to make my own flirt pole. I took a pvc pole and threaded a rope through it, then duct taped the ends and tied some fleece pieces on the end. It took me about 10 minutes to make and cost me nothing, as I just found the pole in the garage. And if the toy gets worn I can simply switch it out.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Jax08 said:


> Go to your local store and buy some fleece fabric. Cut it in strips and make a dozen tugs. For about $6.
> 
> Leerburg is crazy overpriced on everything.
> 
> ...


I just got back from Fields fabrics...spent less than $3 in the fleece remnant section to make puppy tugs. 
I went to the local Pet supplies plus for some puppy toys, and the only brand they carry that isn't made in China is the westpaws. So frustrating!
This toy is great, I'll probably order another(I gave away my old one) 
http://www.dogsportgear.com/The-RedLine-K9-Robit-Toy_p_337.html


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> I just got back from Fields fabrics...spent less than $3 in the fleece remnant section to make puppy tugs.
> I went to the local Pet supplies plus for some puppy toys, and the only brand they carry that isn't made in China is the westpaws. So frustrating!
> This toy is great, I'll probably order another(I gave away my old one)
> Robit Dog Toy : DogSport Gear


Okay, cool. I'll look into that  Do you think it is sturdy enough for adult teeth too?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Yes, the tighter the knots the better. I don't like tugging with fleece toys with adults, when they counter it is a bit too flimsy. I prefer a two handle synthetic tug.
{Tutorial} Fleece Tug Toy for Dogs | Making It Home


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Braided fleece tugs are super easy to make, I used this tutorial to make a 4 strand braided tug for Halo for flyball:






An adult dog could bite through a fleece tug pretty quickly, but I made hers with Orbee balls on it. She's really good at targeting the balls, and if she misses and gets the fleece she'll redirect to a ball. The first one I made her lasted about a year and a half, we're on tug #2 now. 




























She can't wait for me to finish!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Halo is beautiful!! So are those tugs! You could probably easily sell those on etsy!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

If you made one I would buy one from you in a heartbeat I could never make one of those.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You could totally make one! I'd never done a 4 strand braid before, but the video made it super easy. There's no way I could make enough money to sell them, the fleece is cheap, but there's $30 in Orbee balls on that thing.  

For flyball it's good to have a long tug that you can drag on the ground as you run away, and although Halo would tug like a maniac, she had zero interest in tugging if there was a tennis ball around. I needed something high value enough that she would drop a tennis ball for it, and Orbees were pretty much the only thing. But on a rope, the ball was way too close to my hand, so I custom made the tug for her. She loves it so much that I sometimes have trouble getting her to let go of it for the next heat, lol. :help:


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I _could_ make one, but I just wouldn't have the patience to honestly. I rather pay someone to make one for me


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> You could totally make one! I'd never done a 4 strand braid before, but the video made it super easy. There's no way I could make enough money to sell them, the fleece is cheap, but there's $30 in Orbee balls on that thing.
> 
> For flyball it's good to have a long tug that you can drag on the ground as you run away, and although Halo would tug like a maniac, she had zero interest in tugging if there was a tennis ball around. I needed something high value enough that she would drop a tennis ball for it, and Orbees were pretty much the only thing. But on a rope, the ball was way too close to my hand, so I custom made the tug for her. She loves it so much that I sometimes have trouble getting her to let go of it for the next heat, lol. :help:


Where would you say the best place is to get the fleece to make it? I think I will try to make one today.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

In my area I could think of Joan Fabrics and Michael's.


----------



## dtcjr115 (Feb 20, 2015)

What is a flirt tool and what is the proper use of one


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

dtcjr115 said:


> What is a flirt tool and what is the proper use of one


Its a stick, with a rope on it and at the end of the rope is a toy your dog likes. You make your dog chase after the toy....simply put. 

I made one with a wagon whip from tractor supply, tied my boys favorite toy to it and game on! Its a really good way to increase a dogs prey drive but more importantly to tire out a puppy. It was the only way I could get my boy to tug with me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

KathrynApril said:


> Where would you say the best place is to get the fleece to make it? I think I will try to make one today.


I went to Joanne's. They have a huge selection of colors! Oh, I should mention that I cut the strips about 5" wide for Halo's tug.


----------



## WhimsicalRain (Feb 13, 2015)

*Thankful for this thread!*

We went to our local feed store and got a nice long lunge whip ($20). Went to Joann Fabrics...fleece is 60% off right now AND I had a 20% off total purchase coupon. I also picked up a square of leather. Going to mix strips of leather with the fleece. Also a mixed bag of leather strips and laces. Can't wait to try this out with Henry tomorrow....once we get everything cut and tied to the end of the whip. I think he will love it.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Well I made it!  It's far from perfect, but I actually have a bunch of fleece left over to make more. Thanks Debbie!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I just ordered the squishy face flirt pole. Hopefully it turns out okay.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Bella67 said:


> I just ordered the squishy face flirt pole. Hopefully it turns out okay.


Woo hoo!!! You will love it! And more importantly so will your pup!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I probably will, haha. I'll let you know how it works out!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

KathrynApril said:


> Well I made it!  It's far from perfect, but I actually have a bunch of fleece left over to make more. Thanks Debbie!


:thumbup: One thing I would suggest is a knot on either side of the ball, because if he's a strong tugger it will probably slide around.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Just got my flirt pole, and I love it! Very good way to tire a dog out!


----------

